# How often do you find a juice that you re-order?



## Silver (15/12/15)

Just curious

I am probably on about 1 out of 10 that I would reorder. 

I would say out of 10 juices, 
- 5 are not that nice or not to my liking
- 4 are nice and I enjoy them but would not re-order
- 1 is a winner for me and I re-order

I think my ratio has improved dramatically over the past year as I've gotten better at picking what I think i will like. 

Th problem with those 4 that are nice but i dont re-order is that there are so many great juices now available that I'd rather try something else and continue the hunt for gems.

What's your ratio?

Finding the gems is not easy!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Ezekiel (15/12/15)

I think I agree, with about 1 in 10. I haven't been around quite as long as you, so for me its probably more like 1 in 15.

That said, Vapemeets, retail vendors and going out and meeting other vapers helps alot - in the past I had to buy based on a website blurb, but actually getting to taste some of the juices before you buy is great. However, I find it remarkable that a juice might taste great the day you buy it, taste great the next few fills... and then suddenly you just realize it isn't really for you and you never vape it again. In this regard I have to take my hat off for all the local juice makers who still somehow produces ADV's despite the massive (and time-dependent) subjectivity!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (15/12/15)

Your ratios are spot on mine too, I think. Just found a gem and re-ordered immediately - Boosted's Rear Diff (pumpkin spice) from @Vapers Corner. Best of all - HRH likes is too.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (15/12/15)

Thanks @Ezekiel , you are right. Makes a big difference to be able to try before you buy
And i hear you on juices tasting great initially, then not so great. I will also add that sometimes a juice can taste better in a different setup. Not majorly different but it can and often does change slightly.

I wish somehow the juice vendors allowed for more tasting of the juices. Also the topic of sample sizes comes to mind with very few vendors offering this. I know its a mission to bottle but I still would love to be able to get say 8 juices in a particular line and try them all to see which ones i wanted in a bigger size. Even if i cannot evaluate ADV potential with a small sample, i could immediately qualify it out or tell whether it has potential.

@Andre, thanks for the tip - will go check those juices out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (15/12/15)

So far, the only juices that I've reordered are VM4 and Milked. Then again, I don't buy much juices because I love my DIY creations and vape on that 95% of the time. I am thinking of exploring some more juices in the future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/12/15)

My ratio is a little different... Mine is more like 1 in 50.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Heino13 (16/12/15)

What is ADV?


----------



## Ezekiel (16/12/15)

All day vape. In other words, a juice you can just keep on vaping and refilling, without feeling that the flavour gets too much or you want to swop it for something else

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (16/12/15)

My ratio wasn't terrible.

When we were all only vaping mostly US juices, I only really reordered Rocket Sheep/ Witchers Brew flavours. I could have most the Nickoticket juices frequently, most Alien Visions, a few 5P and a few Suicide Bunny.... Practically every other brand would be hit and miss.

If I gave it a number, I would probably say 1 in 20.

Although nowadays, knowing what I like, and with local juices, my ratio is a much smaller number.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (16/12/15)

My ratio is closer to 1 in 100! 

When I started with a little protank I was on a red bull juice. Which was amazing and I Vaped it exclusively! Until I went out on a birthday weekend party where my poison of choice was vodka red bull! The next morning I didn't wanna see red bull again and when I picked up my Vape the nights liver punishment was being transferred to my lungs! 

I then had an adv "awesome sauce from Vape elixir " I had a standing order for 4 bottles a month apart from all of the other juices I bought which was a lot, especially for a protank. 

Then when I moved to dripping the Flavour changes so much that I couldn't Vape it any longer. 

Since I started vaping I have most prob found about 10 juices that I reorder.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wyvern (16/12/15)

I am also still very new with flavour chasing, my biggest hold back on buying juices to taste is how the flavours change on me or I react to it. I cannot handle nutty vapes at all which is sad, I loooooooove mango and melon vapes but then I sit with a desensitised tongue for a few days and so on and so forth. I always ask the vendors if they have samples first - I am a full time office manager, part time student and I just cannot afford to make mistakes with juice flavours. Fortunately my brother's pallet is different from mine so even tho we share one or two ADV for the most our tastes are different. So we swop juices that we dont like with each other first. Cos there is a good chance one of us will like something.

I will also admit, if I cant get samples from vendors (And I am more than willing to pay for samples = cos in the long run it saves me money) I tend to try other vendors or juices until I meet a vaper who has one of the flavours that I want to try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (16/12/15)

I used to find that I would re-order most of the VM juices when I first started. Usually I found thatom the 3rd order I was fed up after half the bottle and ordered something else. I've tried a lot of premium imports but was severely disappointed 90% of the time.

I since started DIY and stumbled upon Ambrosia. Ambrosia is the only ready made juice I buy now at 500ml a shot every month or 2. I pretty much DIY everything else that I vape.


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/12/15)

There are really only 2 Juices that I can never run out of...

Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice 9mg for the Squonkers and then Foggs Milky Way 3mg for my tanks and lung hitters!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## moonunit (16/12/15)

There is only one juice I consistently reorder and that is Plume Station Breakfast Express. Other than that there are very few juices I order twice, there is just too much out there to try, especially with the local guys upping their game!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyvern (16/12/15)

Well I have to change my answer a little, I ordered some of the new Five Points ejuice, just samples so that I can try them all. 5 flavours . . . I have tried 2 so far and absolutely will order some of both. Cant wait to try the rest, even the strawnana one as well as cinnamon delish - both with ingredients - banana and cinnamon that I dont like to vape.


----------

